
US cell carriers are selling access to real-time phone location data - nikunjk
https://www.zdnet.com/article/us-cell-carriers-selling-access-to-real-time-location-data/
======
jaytaylor
Previously discussed 3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17046632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17046632)

Despite the dupe factor, I support continuing to raise awareness about this.
The fact that it happened at all and continues to be permitted is super messed
up.

Shocking abuse of information on part of the carriers, data re-sellers, and
ultimately bottom feeding scumbags who let the law run wild and unchecked.

------
harlanji
I got the feeling something like this was going on when collection calls
became responsive to my location changes the majority of the time. Imagine
having no real enjoyment in life, being working poor, and each time you do
leave the house you’re greeted with a reminder that you’re in debt and they’re
watching you. I don’t doubt the depths of what we’ll find companies doing with
access like this.

------
21
Can someone with a US phone see if this try-before-you-buy page works?

[https://www.locationsmart.com/try/](https://www.locationsmart.com/try/)

It would be fucking unbelievable if you were able to track any US phone number
like that, no ID, no court order.

~~~
15charlimit
Other responses indicate that the recipient/target has to opt into their
location being shown via an SMS, so I fail to understand the outrage assuming
the same requirement exists for the non-trial version.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
You think consent is being asked for on the non-trial version? This is the
service LEOs use to track down fugitives dumb enough to carry their phone.
They aren't going to ask for any consent.

------
bassman9000
_Kevin Bankston, director of New America 's Open Technology Institute,
explained in a phone call that the Electronic Communications Privacy Act only
restricts telecom companies from disclosing data to the government. It doesn't
restrict disclosure to other companies, who then may disclose that same data
to the government._

 _He called that loophole "one of the biggest gaps in US privacy law."_

No shit.

------
haZard_OS
I never turn location services on and I run on mobile data (rather than WiFi)
almost every moment of the day.

My location was correctly determined within the specified range. _sigh_
Ridiculous.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
This doesn't involve location services. The more interesting question is if it
works on dual SIM phones for both SIMs.

------
monksy
They've been doing that. You can even pay for access. (Marketing companies use
it for when you sign up for "deal marketing" via the shortcodes)

------
crtasm
Always reassuring to see visible HTML tags in tools like this.

~~~
shkkmo
While it does indicate that their QA efforts are underwhelming, it also shows
that they at least know the importance of escaping strings...or are using a
tool that does some of that for them.

~~~
crtasm
That's a very good point.

------
trumped
You can choose not to carry a cellphone, but sometimes you have to use your
car which has a lot of the same "features" as a cellphone. How can you disable
all that stuff on a car?

------
nafizh
This is unbelievable, wow!! So, when I sign up with a cell carrier, is it in
their terms and conditions that they can sell my location data? How is this
legal?

------
ycombonator
Is there anyone from EFF here take notice ?

